# Goats, the New Cats?



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Ran across "Goat Simulator." Looks weird, but is very popular. They say that goats are increasingly popular like cats were in 2004. Might be good for sales. Just hope that people don't get tired of their goats.

http://www.techtimes.com/articles/1...lator-game-and-its-getting-really-popular.htm


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Weird


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is a freaky looking game...


----------



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

My kids love this game.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

FreedomStarr said:


> My kids love this game.


Is it as violent as it looks? So many of the games are really violent. Guess "First Person Goat" is better than "First Person Shooter" where the player takes the role of the shooter.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I can't believe I just watched an entire 17 minute video of someone playing this game...gotta say I giggled a bunch!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I just watched Teens React: gaming (YouTube) where teens were trying out the game. It is bizarre and I laughed too. It must be based on a buck in rut.


----------



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

Maybe I haven't watched enough of it. From what I saw it was just a goat wreaking havoc. My 7 year old plays it, so maybe I better look a little closer. It was funny when I saw him poking around in one of my does mouth, I asked what he was doing and he said he wanted to see if a real goats tongue was super sticky.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

It doesn't tempt me at all, but I can see my 28 year-old son thinking it was hilarious.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

My niece and nephew play it all the time (5 and 11) they love it but it's not that good


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That is a freaky looking game...


^^Agreed lol


----------

